# Crossbow



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking to buy a crossbow for deer hunting and wondering if the Barnett Evolution AVI with scope, soft case and quiver would be a good bow to start with. I am new to the sport but have been hunting with gun for many years.
Thanks in advanace


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I had a Barnett Quad 400 and the limbs blew up on me. I also had a Barnett RC-150 and it wouldn't shoot too accurate and the locking mechanism broke. I now have a Excalibur Axiom and it is bullet proof.

While Barnett probably has some good crossbows, I recommend the following.

Excalibur
Ten Point
Parker
Horton
Kodabow


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

*Parker*

Go with the parker cyclone extreme its flawless ive gotten to hunt with mine in ar. Twice now and love it hindsight being 20/20 i would have got some of the upgrades as far as silencers and a better scope but it is a toy like anything else and you have to upgrade as you go


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I finally got my cross bow. Ended up getting the Parker Tomahawk at 375.00 plus tax at bass pro. Light weight and compact. Now I cant wait for deer season.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I have to sell my Sonic 300 bow because I don't think my shoulders can't take it anymore.

How is it on the shoulders cocking the crossbows?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Double negative... well the shoulders have taken too much baseball, softball, and shovel work so you know what I mean, heh


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I have the same problem. I tried the sons bow a couple of weeks back and my shoulders are still not right. The cross bow is much eaiser and no problems so far. Hell getting old.....


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, sounds doable then.

I bet the years pulling 70+ lbs and holding much of that on a Nova (early generation cam bow) wasn't so good on my shoulders either.

Crossbow sounds like cheatin' though. I always felt like a release was too.

I never really liked shooting anything other than fingers but these new bows have such an angle they pinch your fingers. It is nice to not have to hold much but it allows your fingers to have more effect on the string. They pretty much demand a release.

I guess if I were to find the same as that old Nova (which did kill many deers!) I wouldn't be able to stay with it.

I'll post the Sonic 300 for sale soon. I never go to hunt with it and only flung maybe a couple of hundred with it.

Thanks for the help folks!



Huntnfish said:


> I have the same problem. I tried the sons bow a couple of weeks back and my shoulders are still not right. The cross bow is much eaiser and no problems so far. Hell getting old.....


----------

